# NYC Herf 6.0



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Alright gang since 5.0 was outstanding lets starting coming up with dates for 6.0 :tu

June 27th is the only Friday I can't make next month..

How about June 20th ? Friday Night @ Merchants again.
Merchants seems to be the most cost effect spot.. 

Doug/Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Dux said:


> Alright gang since 5.0 was outstanding lets starting coming up with dates for 6.0 :tu
> 
> June 27th is the only Friday I can't make next month..
> 
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

It's cost effective because it's a pain in the ass to get to. I'm probably in if it's not raining...


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm in.:chk

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> It's cost effective because it's a pain in the ass to get to. I'm probably in if it's not raining...


Cant have a NYC Herf with out ya :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am in, Come on Malik :mn You dont want me to send my boys to get you....:chk:mn:w


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dux said:


> Alright gang since 5.0 was outstanding lets starting coming up with dates for 6.0 :tu
> 
> June 27th is the only Friday I can't make next month..
> 
> ...


I'll be away on vacation that weekend...I'll make it the next time :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> I'll be away on vacation that weekend...I'll make it the next time :tu


Nice Andre enjoy:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

This will all depend on the baby....in or out!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> This will all depend on the baby....in or out!


Bring the baby. You have to start her out smoking cigars sometime.

Alarmguy1


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Add (or remove) your name from the list as necessary...

Attending:

1. Dux
2. TMoneYNYY
3. Malik23
4. alarmguy1
5. hova45
6. Mr.Maduro (depending on baby)
7. ColdCuts

:bl


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Attending:

1. Dux
2. TMoneYNYY
3. Malik23
4. alarmguy1
5. hova45
6. Mr.Maduro (depending on baby)
7. ColdCuts
8. Houdini


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Nice Andre enjoy:tu


Thanks Joey :tu

Rented a lake house in VT for 2 weeks with some other family members.


----------



## Senate1123 (Mar 30, 2008)

i want to join but cant make any fridays. i live in columbus during the week.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I am in, Come on Malik :mn You dont want me to send my boys to get you....:chk:mn:w


That's an interesting perspective...


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm out, 
Because its on a Friday. But I'm amazed how fast this list is growing. 
Maybe we should advertize it on WABC lol


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

FriendlyFire said:


> I'm out,
> Because its on a Friday. But I'm amazed how fast this list is growing.
> Maybe we should advertize it on WABC lol


Sorry you cant make it, Time to Free up some Fridays....


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

houdini said:


> Attending:
> 
> 1. Dux
> 2. TMoneYNYY
> ...


9. SouthsideCigar


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

SouthsideCigar said:


> 9. SouthsideCigar


See you there :tu


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry, can't happen,
PM sent



Dux said:


> Sorry you cant make it, Time to Free up some Fridays....


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

BUMP...for a great time!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

houdini said:


> BUMP...for a great time!


Woot!! Cant wait!!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

houdini said:


> BUMP...for a great time!


Bring the big hose. :r

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Should be another fun night!

Some more Zinfandel, Doug? :tu


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

So, I was just checking dates, and I have something else going on Friday, June 20th. So I'm going to have to bail on this herf. Keep me apprised of NYC 7.0.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> So, I was just checking dates, and I have something else going on Friday, June 20th. So I'm going to have to bail on this herf. Keep me apprised of NYC 7.0.


Good chance 7.0 will be @ my house on the patio "BBQ and Beer" :dr
I plan to make a post to gauge interest in a Westchester Herf @ Casa De Dux


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Which location?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Dux said:


> How about June 20th ? Friday Night @ Merchants again.
> Merchants seems to be the most cost effect spot..
> 
> Doug/Dux


June 20th Friday Night @ Merchants


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll probably be last-minute on this one. I'm pretty sure I can make it, but we'll see!


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Gov said:


> Which location?


NJ is MORE THAN WELCOME!! 

MERCHANTS EAST

1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Houdini 

I may just stop by. I have a wedding in NY so it may fit in our plans. Put me down as a maybe for right now.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Are we still in count down mode for this one :tpd:


Alarmguy1


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Houdini is in :tu


----------



## nycstogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello
May I also attend
Up for anywhere cigar :ssfreindly:ss



ColdCuts said:


> Add (or remove) your name from the list as necessary...
> 
> Attending:
> 
> ...


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

nycstogie said:


> Hello
> May I also attend
> Up for anywhere cigar :ssfreindly:ss


All are welcome. :tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

FriendlyFire said:


>


???


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Might have to miss this one  Some personal issues came last min 
If my plans change I will let you all know 

Dux/Doug


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Might have to miss this one  Some personal issues came last min
> If my plans change I will let you all know
> 
> Dux/Doug


Sorry to hear that. I am still in :tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Dux said:


> Might have to miss this one  Some personal issues came last min
> If my plans change I will let you all know
> 
> Dux/Doug


I'm sorry to hear that Doug. I hope it's nothing serious.
I hate to do this fellas, especially on such short notice, but I'm gonna have to miss this one as well. :hn
And, I was really looking forward to the new Paul story too.


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

So who is showing up tonight? 


Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> So who is showing up tonight?
> 
> Alarmguy1


Looks like I'll be at the Yankees game... sorry, fellas.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

ill be there..7ish


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry I was in the hospital last week and the Doc's want me to take it easy for a few weeks, No Cigars or Booz. Im suppose to go right home and stay in bed if possible.
Plus I can smoke or Drink on the medication im now on  

But I will make it up to all you folks sometime over the summer with some steaks and beer @ my place

JPH will be in town @ that point and we will have to get together for a Herf


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't make it either just got an emergency call out to the Hamptons 

Probably have a 3 hour drive out there on a Friday night.


Alarmguy1


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Is anyone still going?????


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't...just too close to crunch-time to leave wifey alone! Sorry!


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

So when's the rain date? :ss


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

houdini said:


> So when's the rain date? :ss


I think it is at Doug's house near Sing Sing Prison. :chk

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> I think it is at Doug's house near Sing Sing Prison. :chk
> 
> Alarmguy1


Prison is open 24/7 :chk

I will check on dates for the next Herf  6.0 Try 2


----------

